
Global FinTech Gains Business Unit Alignment to Increase Time to Market DevOps - Drumrchick
https://blog.flux7.com/global-fintech-gains-business-unit-alignment-to-increase-time-to-market
======
elliekelly
This blog post reads like someone ran it through an MBA jargon generator.

